# Week 17 Thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Last week of the regular season, bubbles will be popped and some teams will solidify bids to the tourney. Heres the games to look out for:


Monday:


#12 Villanova vs. Notre Dame
#24 Texas vs. Baylor


Tuesday:

#25 Florida State vs. #7 Duke
#9 Michigan State vs. Indiana
#13 Clemson vs. Virginia
#14 Wake Forest vs. Maryland
#17 Gonzaga vs. USC Upstate
#21 Washington vs. Seattle


Wednesday:


#10 Marquette vs. #1 Pitt
#3 Oklahoma vs. #8 Missouri
#4 Memphis vs. Houston
#5 UNC vs. Virginia Tech
#6 Louisville vs. Seton Hall
#15 Kansas vs. Texas Tech
#16 Purdue vs. Northwestern
#18 LSU vs. Vanderbilt


Thursday:

#11 Arizona State vs. Stanford
#12 Villanova vs. Providence
#19 UCLA vs. Oregon State
#20 Illinois vs. Penn State
#22 Xavier vs. Dayton


Friday:


None


Saturday:


*#2 UConn vs. #1 Pitt (National Game Of The Week)*
#3 Oklahoma vs. Oklahoma State
#4 Memphis vs. Tulane
#6 Louisville vs. West Virginia
#8 Missouri vs. Texas A&M
#10 Marquette vs. Syracuse
#11 Arizona State vs. California
#24 Texas vs. #15 Kansas
#18 LSU vs. Auburn
#19 UCLA vs. Oregon
#21 Washington vs. Washington State
#22 Xavier vs. Richmond


Sunday:


#7 Duke vs. #5 UNC
#16 Purdue vs. #9 Michigan State
#13 Clemson vs. #14 Wake Forest
#25 Florida State vs. Virginia Tech


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Lets talk about Digger Phelps' dancing for a minute...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

reece davis: "i want to take two highlighters and poke my eyes out"

agreed, reece


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ND is officially out of the at-large discussion, the defensive effort today really looked about as poor as it has all season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

still waiting for coach k to sign a legit big man...................

zoubek, you're awful


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> still waiting for coach k to sign a legit big man...................
> 
> zoubek, you're awful


I haven't really been impressed with many Coack K signings. I wonder if those rankings guys give out the 5 stars after they know Coack K is interested in them or not. Maybe they should rethink that...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know if any of you are watching the Auburn-Alabama game but one of my favorite players in college ball is Quantez Robertson for Auburn. He's the PG number 23. He is really underrated and plays headsup basketball. Id take him as my PG on any college team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I haven't really been impressed with many Coack K signings.


You're memory isn't very good. I'm guessing your team's upset victory is affecting your thinking, resulting in "Duke's overrated" silliness.

Yes, some of those 5 stars had no business being 5 stars, but not being impressed with "many" signings. Come on.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> You're memory isn't very good. I'm guessing your team's upset victory is affecting your thinking, resulting in "Duke's overrated" silliness.
> 
> Yes, some of those 5 stars had no business being 5 stars, but not being impressed with "many" signings. Come on.


Nah its not at all like that. Im no Duke hater by far. Coach K does a great job of putting together a "team" but the days of Grant Hill, Jay Williams, even Luol Deng sort of appear to be gone for the moment.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya, I know. Bear with me. You know me. It's that post-game wind-down. I need 5 more minutes.......

Peace, GT


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DUke has purposely tried to keep out of the one and done player recruiting,that's why they stopped recruiting Kevin Love.Since basically any quality big man might be one and done that's been a real problem.If they'd gotten Greg Monroe they'd probably be one of the favorites this year.Just as bad has been the lack of a real quality point guard who can attack the basket.They really need John Wall,but I'm not so sure they need John Wall's baggage.It seems like it's all about his draft positioning to him and if that's his deal he should go to Memphis.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> DUke has purposely tried to keep out of the one and done player recruiting,that's why they stopped recruiting Kevin Love.Since basically any quality big man might be one and done that's been a real problem.If they'd gotten Greg Monroe they'd probably be one of the favorites this year.Just as bad has been the lack of a real quality point guard who can attack the basket.They really need John Wall,but I'm not so sure they need John Wall's baggage.It seems like it's all about his draft positioning to him and if that's his deal he should go to Memphis.


I have a lot of respect for Coach K for that but a one and done every now and then wont hurt things. Especially if you get a one and done that winds up not leaving for whatever reason. Every player that goes to Duke has to have the NBA in their mind at least...it wouldn't hurt to be NBA friendly. I mean did Kevin Durant hurt Texas? Absolutely not.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya, I don't agree with that thinking at all. Sure, don't recruit a whole team full of those guys. But don't recruit one or two of those types? Foolish.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't think it has as much to do with basketball as it does that other stuff you're supposed to do at Duke.They just don't someone who will come to Duke and quit showing up for classes the moment they don't have to.Coach K wants to win,but Duke just isn't going to compromise with academics and in particular they don't want to get embarassed by some sort of Len Bias crap.That's basically what's happening with a lot of these guys who never wanted to be in college.The day they don't need to show up for class to be eligible they stop showing up and stop acting like amateurs also.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

My bubble may be busted this week... I'm not too worried about UGA tonight it's Florida Saturday that could do it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Two absolutely filthy dunks last night.

Sykes in the Clemson game and Jeff Teague all over David Neal


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

The Jeff Teague dunk was one of the best I've seen all year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Northwestern beats Purdue, wow! Vanderbilt is also giving LSU the business right now.

Missouri up big against Oklahoma


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I went to see LSU lose to Vanderbilt tonight and the officiating was atrocious. I'm not one of the people who blames refs...in fact I rarely notice referees, but this game was a disaster. Vandy got EVERY break and several bogus calls down the stretch.

Things I noticed from the game:

AJ Ogilvy is the real deal. He is a highly skilled big man who can take a man off the dribble or juke you down inside. First round talent.

Jermaine Beal is just a really good college player. I've been high on him since he arrived at Vanderbilt and he really is putting it all together this season. He had a MONSTER dunk on two LSU players. It was awesome!

Chris Johnson won't last 12 minutes in the NBA. He was getting pushed around and manhandled out there by Ogilvy who many would say needs to work on his strength.

Marcus Thornton is a first round talent that may not go in the first round. Sleeper alert.

Trent Johnson is a first class coach and person. I am extremely happy to have him at LSU. He is the EXACT opposite of John Brady.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh let me clarify something. I didnt mean to sound like the only reason we lost was because of the refs. Ogilvy was a man inside and LSU doesn't have anyone that can guard a post man of his skill level. The Tigers fought back from down 14 at one point and when the game was tied and close in the end is when the refs really factored in.

Lets hope we don't get matched up with a team with a big man in the NCAA Tourney


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU just lost a trap game vs Tech. Combination btw Cole/Collins stuggles and Voskul 9 3 pointers long game for KU


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Crazy amount of bubble and good teams losing the past few days, ND, Gtown, Cincinati, Miami, Florida, Kansas, Purdue, LSU, Kentucky !!

And alot of em were to 'inferior' teams...what is goin on out there?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jesus Christ.. that sucked big time 

Put Penn State in tourney.. leave Illinois out for all I care..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: You guys will be in the field. I'm just glad the chances of the rest of the nation getting to see Talor Battle play are going up every single day.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lmao I know but its real frustrating most of these losses we're very winnable this year.. real winnable actually.. pissed a lot of the losses away..

On the other hand we went from getting a 2 seed in the conference to possibly a 4.. oh well..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I get what your saying. Hey you could be a Notre Dame fan:biggrin::azdaja:


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

meh, annoying little loss, but when I look at Illinois' season as a whole, I can't complain too much. Before the season I would've laughed at anyone who said this team was gonna win 24 games.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really want the Tigers to get a win today vs Auburn. It doesn't really mean much but I think it will show me the mental toughness of the team to go out and win a game when nothing really is on the line anyway. It will also help show me what sort of motivator Trent Johnson is. I wouldn't say we should hold back our starters but I really hope that he gives some of the bench guys some game time to get them some experience and confidence going into post season play.

I really like Delwan Graham for LSU. He doesn't get much burn but I think he's going to be solid before his career is over.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lawrence Westbrook is a really solid college guard. If Minn wins today, Michigan can kiss that tourney bid goodbye, unless of course they win the conf. tourney that is.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Florida off to a quick 6-0 lead against Kentucky.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That Florida defense is making it really tough for Kentucky to get it inside to Patterson. It's all up to Jodie Meeks because he is the only shooter against this zone.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Florida up 23-14 with 3 minutes left in the half. This game is hard to watch.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> That Florida defense is making it really tough for Kentucky to get it inside to Patterson. It's all up to Jodie Meeks because he is the only shooter against this zone.


I watch Kentucky play and it seems like Gillispie has told the other 3 guys on the floor to not shoot the ball. They aren't even threats most of the time to do anything offensively.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Florida will hold on to win. Kentucky had the same amount of turnovers as they did field goals.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

ughhhhh


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Gillispie is a freakin' lunatic. He does some of the stupidest crap I've ever seen.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BB whats your take on Gillispie? How much time do you think he should have left to prove himself?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Rumors are swirling around like crazy on the UK boards that he will be gone at season's end. Good riddance. A good coach could take 2 of the best players in the country and surround them with 3 midgets and win more than 18 games... Some think Calipari is on the way...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I mean he has underacheived but it's year two. I think it's a little extreme to fire him now. If were seeing the same trend at the end of next season then your AD should be considering another option.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Uk fans, they had a good coach but forced him out.

If you missed the Morehead State and Austin Peay matchup, you missed one heck of a game. Clutch basket after clutch basket. Morehead's going to the tourney after a 25 year absence.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

My kin are from kentucky and I can tell you nobody is ever going to win enough games to keep those people happy.Tubby Smith was really wise to get away from those people,life's just too short for that.Plenty of schools would give him the megabucks without expecting him to win the national title every single year.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol @ Uk fans, they had a good coach but forced him out.
> 
> If you missed the Morehead State and Austin Peay matchup, you missed one heck of a game. Clutch basket after clutch basket. Morehead's going to the tourney after a 25 year absence.


We didn't force out Pitino! eace:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What about Billy G sort of calling out his players after that loss. Saying it was hard for him to find 5 guys that wanted to play smart and tough and together. What about you have freakin Jodie Meeks and Patrick Patterson and you should have dominated a down SEC year?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Shoulda woulda coulda...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Billy is going to get fired more than likely, but the guy is someone who rebuilds programs. He needs to find a program where he can be the a-hole he is, without much problem. They could use him at SMU, if he does get fired.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

As much as I've been disappointed in him I still think he should get another year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There's really no point in giving him one more year when that's exactly what it would be.How much would he have to accomplish to satiate the fanbase...Sweet Sixteen?I'd guess that's about what it would take if you gave him just one more year

If I was to guess I'd probably say Robert Montgomery Knight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah I said it on here before that Bob Knight would be the only one Wildcat fans would accept at this point, maybe Pitino, but Rick's not leaving that cushy Louisville job for Lexington, Louisville's got the upper hand in recruiting.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

BlueBaron said:


> Rumors are swirling around like crazy on the UK boards that he will be gone at season's end. Good riddance. A good coach could take 2 of the best players in the country and surround them with 3 midgets and win more than 18 games... Some think Calipari is on the way...


Calipari would be an absolute moron to leave Memphis for that UK job. He's built a dynasty there and he would be leaving for a program that is dug deep in mediocrity right now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how he feels about being in Conference USA...For that matter I can't believe any players want to go there when 80% of your games will garner zero national interest.It's like thirty creampuff wins per season so maybe he just wants to rack up a lot of wins.Personally I can't believe a real coach wouldn't rather play in a competitive conference.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It's just speculation about Cal. Bobby Knight? No.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I obviously could be wrong, especially if the "right" fans are whining, but I doubt they fire him this season. The guy has some legit players coming in and he's only been there 2 seasons.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan State up 41-33 over Purdue early on in the 2nd half.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> I obviously could be wrong, especially if the "right" fans are whining, but I doubt they fire him this season. The guy has some legit players coming in and he's only been there 2 seasons.


I read on a UK board that a deal has already been reached between the AD and Gillispie for Gillispie to walk away at the end of the season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Iowa (hurls) for beating Penn State.. and thanks MSU.. still the 2 seed in the tourney.. bahahaha

Only thing thats set is MSU #1, ILL #2, Pur #3, Iowa #10, Indiana #11 lol 4-9 is a mess..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So who's replacing him? If this is already on the boards, then I KNOW names have already been mentioned to replace him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Osiris Eldridge is just destroying Northern Iowa. Wow. Dude is a baller.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Anybody watching this Illinois St./Northern Iowa game?

This Eldridge guy for ISU is on fire.

N. Iowa was up 10 at one point but now ISU is up 3.

March at its finest.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep by far checking this out.. lets go Redbirds.. Eldridge and Oguchi are nice solid players.. hope they can pull it out


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tied up at 48 between NIU and ISU.

ISU is going to get the last shot here.

Double team that Eldridge guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's the play you run out of the timeout? Go to the rim.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No kidding that was a pretty bad play there.. oh well overtime it is..


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> That's the play you run out of the timeout? Go to the rim.


Agreed.

Eldridge had the hot hand. Why not use him as a decoy and let the senior Oguchi take the last shot?

OT.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

NIU wins and I'm not picking them to win a game in the NCAA tournament.

ISU wins and I may be picking an upset if the matchup is right.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

These mid-major conference tournaments are worlds better than the BCS conference tournaments. For these teams it's win or go home...for the BCS schools it's normally two teams fighting to get from a 4 seed to a 2 seed, or an 8 seed to a 6 seed...which of course no one really cares about.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That PG for NIU has been stone cold down the stretch...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, the guy had a chance to make a layup and passed it out then ISU missed another layup. Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's UNI, not NIU is Northern Illinois.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> It's UNI, not NIU is Northern Illinois.


Lol, you're right, my bad.

Barring a three from ISU, I see the Valley only being a one bid lead with UNI winning.

How could the committee accept Creighton ahead of ISU after ISU beat them by 24?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good finish.. just reminded me of Illinois finishes lol congrats to Northern Iowa..


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> So who's replacing him? If this is already on the boards, then I KNOW names have already been mentioned to replace him.


Calipari, Pitino and Donovan are the names I keep seeing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Who would be stupid enough to take the job at Kentucky especially if Gillispie is fired after this season? Pitino has a program in the same state in much better shape. No way he leaves. Calipari has maybe the best thing going in college basketball. He lands as good of recruits as anyone, he coaches in a fairly weak league, and he has a class coming in next fall that should keep the Tigers in national championship contention. Donovan has won 2 national championships at Florida and has recruited classes recently that will give him a much better chance to compete at Florida rather than Kentucky. Also wouldn't the likelihood of Meeks/Patterson entering the draft increase greatly if Gillispie is fired? If a new coach walks into a situation next year without Meeks or Patterson he is asking for trouble. Whoever that may be will be lucky to last until 2010 much less a whole season. Yes you bring in a nice recruiting class. Orton is a stud, Hood is a nice wing player, and Vilarino is probably already better than any PG on your roster. But Orton is coming off of an injury and Hood and Vilarino aren't exactly guys who are wired for guaranteed success early like other guys at their positions. If your depending on 3 freshman being key players next year then your asking for trouble. Kentucky's best option is to keep Gillispie for another year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Mr. John Pelphrey, come on home


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Word is if Gillispie stays Meeks and Patterson won't. There have been rumors of player abuse...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Daniel is reading this site and I know he is, go to Oklahoma young man. Coach Capel will take good care of you.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HKF said:


> If Daniel is reading this site and I know he is, go to Oklahoma young man. Coach Capel will take good care of you.


No doubt. Kentucky is going through a rough stretch right now but it's nothing that UK won't rise up from. If a new coach is what it takes, so be it.


----------

